# JRT puppy biting, also chewing on lead



## maya (Mar 20, 2009)

Our JRT puppy is now 3 1/2 months old. He is lovely, sweet, funny, clever and strong willed but he has begun biting quite hard now. He has always nipped, bitten and chewed, and we have done a number of things to stop him as advised on here and elsewhere eg:
shout no
say 'owwwww' in a loud voice
do the above and put him outside

Can't exactly ignore him though as it hurts so much now with razor sharp teeth. I have cuts and bruises on my hands, wrists and arms and as I have two children I really need to stop this behaviour.

I've read he is probably teething and we provide things to chew on, so its not so much chewing as downright biting that is the problem at the moment and nothing we do seems to help.

The other thing is he has started chewing and pulling on his lead sometimes when we take him for a walk. We usually take him out 2-3 times a day as he is so active. He started off walking perfectly, as if he'd done it a million times so I don't know why he's started this now.

He grabs the lead and wants a tug-o-war, then starts growling quite visciously when we try to take the lead out of his mouth. It is getting very frustrating taking him out and we refuse to alk him with is lead in his mouth like that so it is stop-start trying to get the lead off him.


----------



## ManniMancunian (May 27, 2009)

Hi Maya. What a lovely puppy, he looks so cute.
Your problem is a very urgent matter seeing as u have children, but unfortunately it isn't as simple as throwing out a quick answer as there seems to be under-lying factors that i suspect you have not mentioned. For him to be chewing and nipping you he obviously does not see you as the alpha, which is very important that he does. By nature he is not a dominant breed and would love nothing more than to take the follower position as apposed to the position he holds at the moment.
Firstly, the 2 key factors to controlling an un-stable dogs behavior is consistency and timing, n that goes for any un-wanted behavior trait imaginable. If you were not consistent and timely with your corrections when he first started nipping and chewing, that is probably why he still continues that behavior. 
It is imperative that you have the correct energy around your dog and the walking and lead chewing issue may be as simple as how you project your energy on walks....in other words, if you don't enjoy walking him and get frustrated when you have to go on walks, he will pick up on that weak energy and that will cause him to react with un-stable behavior, i.e the dominant lead chewing and growling.
He must be calm before he leaves the house for walks, and more importantly, u must be in a positive frame of mind (think of happy times and re-play them in your head as this will make u have a good energy). 
If before you walk him u start to think things such as "how annoying this walk is gonna be", or "damn, another walk with hell hound here, i wonder if he'll chew his lead n be a naughty little shite", then you are building up a negative energy. Tell yourself that this walk is gonna be a new start and that you have everything under control, but MEAN IT because he can tell if you are just PRETENDING to be in control. 
You have to be relaxed when you are holding his lead because if ur tense he will pick up ur tension and take over your weakness with dominance. Timing is of paramount importance so as soon as he starts to go for his lead, give his lead a sharp tug to the side and it will snap him out of the next move he was about to make, which will have been to grab the lead in his mouth (don't tug the lead back as this only heightens the tension). A good example of this is when somebody taps you on the shoulder from behind and you immediately turn to see who it is and it re-directs ur attention away from whatever you were focusing on before hand....this is the behavior you want to create, if you take his attention away at the right time it will prevent him from escalating to the next level of that particular behavior. 
As soon as you have corrected him (lead tug) relax the lead again and carry on walking. Repeat this as many times as you need to for it to become the norm on walks, like i said, consistency is one of the 2 key factors. If he gets past level 1 behavior quicker than you can snap him out of it, stay calm, don't get frustrated, stop, and assertively put him in a sit position until he becomes calm again, then when he is calm, YOU begin the walk, don't let him walk off first. Remember, you are in control. Remember, don't anticipate his bad behavior as that will only make him react how you are thinking he is gonna react. 

I have chose to advise you on the walk first Maya as this should be the first step in becoming a respected an authoritative pack leader. In the dog world it simulates the hunt as in, u leading the walks is like the alpha Wolf leading the pack on a hunt. Get the walking thing locked down n you inadvertently curb other behavior issues. 

As far as the nipping and chewing of fingers n hands is concerned, bite him back! Thats right, u read this correctly, i said bite him back. 
Not with your mouth but with your hand. Ive used this hundreds of times on dogs who ignore most corrections, most recently on a friends American Bulldog who was a serial nipper. 
Your dog isn't playing when he does this, he's being down right disrespectful. Please bear in mind that I'm only advising you to bite as you have already said that you have tried numerous ways to get him to stop, and he obviously is not taking you serious. He needs to know that you MEAN IT when you correct him so before i advise on how to do this, let me tell you about the bite.
The alphas and omegas in the wolf pack use the bite on the sub-ordinates as a method of assertiveness and correction. They will assertively mouth the head, face or neck and apply a medium amount of pressure to let the other wolf know they mean business when persistent pack members test there patience or behave un-desireably.

So, to do this effectively, create a letter C shape with your hand to simulate the shape of a mouth and without being tense, prod it to the neck area. This should ONLY be done if all else fails, it is not a method to be used in every day behavior. Stay assertive when you apply the bite otherwise he will look at you and think "are you having a laugh love, what was that? a feather duster, n u expect me to listen to you? get real" 
You must be calm and be assertive when you apply the bite, and after you apply it. Trust me, if you get the timing right, he will wonder what the heck has gotten into you and he WILL take notice. 
Lets look at a correct scenario 
You are siting there minding your own business and Mr Nippy comes to chew on you a bit. 
Maya: No! (use an assertive tone but don't shout as this projects frustrated energy)
Mr Nippy: (ignores the No correction and carries on nipping away)
Maya: (apply the bite to the neck just above the shoulder blade)
Mr Nippy: "Uh Oh, she means business"

If he continues, which he shouldn't, then repeat until you have the desired affect. You will definetly not need to sit there repeating this correction if you get it right the first time and the second time if need be.

By now you probably need laser eye treatment after reading my version of War & Peace, but i cannot simplify my advice for the sake of easy reading, its that important!!!

I really really hope you get this sorted and i hope you let me know how its all going. I'm sure ur successful in raising your children n that they see you as a figure of authority, so applying the same assertiveness with your dog as you do with your kids may help. Remember!!!!, assertiveness is never aggression, frustration or anger, and you don't have to be physical to be dominant!

 Dave


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

maya said:


> Our JRT puppy is now 3 1/2 months old. He is lovely, sweet, funny, clever and strong willed but he has begun biting quite hard now. He has always nipped, bitten and chewed, and we have done a number of things to stop him as advised on here and elsewhere eg:
> shout no
> say 'owwwww' in a loud voice
> do the above and put him outside
> ...


Mika used to chew his lead from time to time. My advice. Put him on short lead when he does this. It certainly stopped Mika.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

maya said:


> Our JRT puppy is now 3 1/2 months old. He is lovely, sweet, funny, clever and strong willed but he has begun biting quite hard now. He has always nipped, bitten and chewed, and we have done a number of things to stop him as advised on here and elsewhere eg:
> shout no
> say 'owwwww' in a loud voice
> do the above and put him outside
> ...


The biting thing just really needs patience and persistence. There was a marked difference in Oscar from about 4 months with this so stick with "sin binning" him.

Oscar did the lead thing (still does occasionally). I do think it is a dominance thing but it drives you nuts. I found the best way of dealing with it was to stand on the lead quite close to him so he is left with just enough lead to stand but not enough to get hold of or jump, then ignore, let him kick off then when he stops treat him and carry on repeat if necessary

It is the same as the biting persistence will pay off, Oscar is soo much better now and stops quite quickly now if i say a firm no and tug the lead.

I know it's hard to do it when you have the kids in tow but it is the only way. Terriers are a persistent breed so you just have to stick at it.

Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

ManniMancunian said:


> Hi Maya. What a lovely puppy, he looks so cute.
> Your problem is a very urgent matter seeing as u have children, but unfortunately it isn't as simple as throwing out a quick answer as there seems to be under-lying factors that i suspect you have not mentioned. For him to be chewing and nipping you he obviously does not see you as the alpha, which is very important that he does. By nature he is not a dominant breed and would love nothing more than to take the follower position as apposed to the position he holds at the moment.
> Firstly, the 2 key factors to controlling an un-stable dogs behavior is consistency and timing, n that goes for any un-wanted behavior trait imaginable. If you were not consistent and timely with your corrections when he first started nipping and chewing, that is probably why he still continues that behavior.
> It is imperative that you have the correct energy around your dog and the walking and lead chewing issue may be as simple as how you project your energy on walks....in other words, if you don't enjoy walking him and get frustrated when you have to go on walks, he will pick up on that weak energy and that will cause him to react with un-stable behavior, i.e the dominant lead chewing and growling.
> ...


I'm sorry, but everything you seem to suggest here is likely to wind up a JRT, they are feisty little dogs and would like nothing more than you playing rough.
These methods may work on a softer breed


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Rather than "biting him back" (which may work; or it just may lead to aggression, which a new study on the "Cesar" type techniques suggests), follow this link The Bite Stops Here

It isn't a quick fix but it will work and is less likely to cause problems.

To stop pup biting his lead in a non-confrontational way without jerking and possibly hurting him, either get a chain lead (dogs tend not to like metal things in their mouths) or invest in the cheapest lead you can get hold of, and at the point where he gets hold of it, coat it in Vick Vaporub.


----------



## ManniMancunian (May 27, 2009)

rona said:


> I'm sorry, but everything you seem to suggest here is likely to wind up a JRT, they are feisty little dogs and would like nothing more than you playing rough.
> These methods may work on a softer breed


:biggrin: You cant wind up a dog, it isnt a human being, discipline does not cause frustration in dogs, the only time it wont show success is if you project the wrong energy.

And to the poster who suggested the "bite technique" works on softer dogs...as i explained, it should only be done on persistent dogs who are used to NO and will not react to correction. Ive performed this countless times on toy breeds up to giant breeds and never had a problem so i disagree with your comment.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

ManniMancunian said:


> Hi Maya. What a lovely puppy, he looks so cute.
> Your problem is a very urgent matter seeing as u have children, but unfortunately it isn't as simple as throwing out a quick answer as there seems to be under-lying factors that i suspect you have not mentioned. For him to be chewing and nipping you he obviously does not see you as the alpha, which is very important that he does. By nature he is not a dominant breed and would love nothing more than to take the follower position as apposed to the position he holds at the moment.
> Firstly, the 2 key factors to controlling an un-stable dogs behavior is consistency and timing, n that goes for any un-wanted behavior trait imaginable. If you were not consistent and timely with your corrections when he first started nipping and chewing, that is probably why he still continues that behavior.
> It is imperative that you have the correct energy around your dog and the walking and lead chewing issue may be as simple as how you project your energy on walks....in other words, if you don't enjoy walking him and get frustrated when you have to go on walks, he will pick up on that weak energy and that will cause him to react with un-stable behavior, i.e the dominant lead chewing and growling.
> ...


............................................


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

ManniMancunian said:


> Hi Maya. What a lovely puppy, he looks so cute.
> Your problem is a very urgent matter seeing as u have children, but unfortunately it isn't as simple as throwing out a quick answer as there seems to be under-lying factors that i suspect you have not mentioned. For him to be chewing and nipping you he obviously does not see you as the alpha, which is very important that he does. By nature he is not a dominant breed and would love nothing more than to take the follower position as apposed to the position he holds at the moment.
> Firstly, the 2 key factors to controlling an un-stable dogs behavior is consistency and timing, n that goes for any un-wanted behavior trait imaginable. If you were not consistent and timely with your corrections when he first started nipping and chewing, that is probably why he still continues that behavior.
> It is imperative that you have the correct energy around your dog and the walking and lead chewing issue may be as simple as how you project your energy on walks....in other words, if you don't enjoy walking him and get frustrated when you have to go on walks, he will pick up on that weak energy and that will cause him to react with un-stable behavior, i.e the dominant lead chewing and growling.
> ...


Sorry to me thats a load of cr*p my JRT would take that all the wrong way and want to play so i think this method would certainly not work on this breed....Like rona has said the JRT can be a very feisty breed


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

my mates jrt used to bite he whacked it with a newspaper it does not bite now


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Sorry to me thats a load of cr*p my JRT would take that all the wrong way and want to play so i think this method would certainly not work on this breed....Like rona has said the JRT can be a very feisty breed


I agree. I have to say, this board seems to be absolutely CRAWLING with Cesar wannabe's.... you can spot 'em a mile off, with their fondness for phrases such as "projecting the right energy" and "Alpha" and suchlike


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Wether it works or not, i think it is quite irresponsible to tell people to "bite" a dog. 


I would have thought that is the quickest way to A & E myself.


----------



## ManniMancunian (May 27, 2009)

Of course youre all entitled to your opinion but "Borderer" i think its a bit harsh the way you are reacting to somebody elses opinion. Just out of wondering, are any of you professionals to be giving the verdicts you give or are you just biased to the breed?????, i suspect its the latter. 
Oh and by the way, i have a male JRT myself so you dont have to tell me about the breed like i dont understand them. These methods are not breed specific as none are, and thinking they are is why a lot of dog owners make mistakes.

At the end of the day, i am willing to help anyone who has issues. Im not saying YOU HAVE TO listen to my advice, thats the point of the definition of the word. But i dont appreciate the un-called for comments coming from the ones who are attacking my post, especially considering you have not given this girl advice from yourself. Id like to see what you have to say Borderer seeing as you are so passionate about the advice i posted. :frown5:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

ManniMancunian said:


> Of course youre all entitled to your opinion but "Borderer" i think its a bit harsh the way you are reacting to somebody elses opinion. Just out of wondering, are any of you professionals to be giving the verdicts you give or are you just biased to the breed?????, i suspect its the latter.
> Oh and by the way, i have a male JRT myself so you dont have to tell me about the breed like i dont understand them. These methods are not breed specific as none are, and thinking they are is why a lot of dog owners make mistakes.
> 
> At the end of the day, i am willing to help anyone who has issues. Im not saying YOU HAVE TO listen to my advice, thats the point of the definition of the word. But i dont appreciate the un-called for comments coming from the ones who are attacking my post, especially considering you have not given this girl advice from yourself. Id like to see what you have to say Borderer seeing as you are so passionate about the advice i posted. :frown5:


i have had terriers all my life i have just sent your post to some of my mates said they all had a laugh


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Speaking from a purely personal point of view....

I will very rarely advise on cases of aggression or biting. It is irresponsible, I feel, to try to diagnose such problems on the net. The most I will do is, for instance, advise someone to use a house line to remove a dog from a sofa rather than its collar.

However, I feel that advising someone to "bite" their dog, without knowing the person and the dog, and without having a clue as to the circumstances of the dog being a problem, is hugely irresponsible. You risk the dog becoming TRULY aggressive.

The dog as described in the OP is doing typically puppy things which should be perfectly curable WITHOUT punitive methods such as jerking the lead and "biting" with fingers.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

I think it is very dangerous to tell someone to "bite" over a forum, there are no guarentees they will do it right, and there is a strong possibility it will make a problem worse due to incorrectly used adversion techniques - like the damage that can be done with incorrectly used check chains and prong collars. 
They should ONLY be used when trained by a professional in person, not described over the internet - its too open to misinterpretation and misuse. (not that i think they should be used even then but thats neither here nor there)

I dont have a jrt but i do hae a very feisty, strong headed terrier, and dominating techniques just make him push back even more...

personally with a pup that young i would persist with "ow"s and replacing my arm/hand with a puppy teething toy. When buster was a pup, teething kongs and toys were a saviour


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rainy said:


> Wether it works or not, i think it is quite irresponsible to tell people to "bite" a dog.
> 
> I would have thought that is the quickest way to A & E myself.


Couldnt agree more. Ive had my dog for ten years, and im 99% sure that "biting" him would provoke an aggressive reaction from him.

What it boils down to is that dogs ARENT wolves, they dont share the same behaviours, as they are so far removed from their wild ancestors, so i feel comparing the two species and basing training methods on how wolves interact with eachother is ignorant and and treading on dangerous ground.

Dogs should be treated as dogs, studied in their own right, and training methods used that reflect domestic canine behaviour, not a wild animals behaviour.


----------



## ManniMancunian (May 27, 2009)

borderer said:


> i have had terriers all my life i have just sent your post to some of my mates said they all had a laugh


Oh my, i think ill stop doing what i do just because your FRIENDS have laughed at my post :thumbup:

And the "energy" i refer to is a fact, its not my opinion. Approach an unwanted behaviour with the wrong energy and you are doomed from the start, its not just coz Cesar says so, its a fact and is how Dog Phsycology is taught and trained.

The "bite" is not a bite with aggression, that would cause further issues. If executed correctly and at the right time, it is affective 100% regardless of the breed. If you are in the wrong frame of mind i.e, you feel inside that your technique will fail, IT WILL FAIL and you are back to square one, simple! Its a fact that this technique is the most affective out of any general technique in existence. To say im a Cesar wannabee is childish, if his techniques dont work, the dog psychology education system would not have adopted the ways he uses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


ManniMancunian said:


> Oh my, i think ill stop doing what i do just because your FRIENDS have laughed at my post :thumbup:
> 
> And the "energy" i refer to is a fact, its not my opinion. Approach an unwanted behaviour with the wrong energy and you are doomed from the start, its not just coz Cesar says so, its a fact and is how Dog Phsycology is taught and trained.
> 
> The "bite" is not a bite with aggression, that would cause further issues. If executed correctly and at the right time, it is affective 100% regardless of the breed. If you are in the wrong frame of mind i.e, you feel inside that your technique will fail, IT WILL FAIL and you are back to square one, simple! Its a fact that this technique is the most affective out of any general technique in existence. To say im a Cesar wannabee is childish, if his techniques dont work, the dog psychology education system would not have adopted the ways he uses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

You talk as if Cesar INVENTED the techniques he uses 

He isn't the only person to use them, you know. And many trainers will agree that having the right attitude/energy/whatever you want to call it is important.

Cesar's techniques - the good ones and the not so good - have been around for decades. As have all the hundreds of other ways of training dogs.

Unfortunately though, Cesar with his teeth and his charisma has made the more negative methods of training more "glamorous"


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

ManniMancunian said:


> :biggrin: You cant wind up a dog, it isnt a human being, discipline does not cause frustration in dogs, the only time it wont show success is if you project the wrong energy.
> 
> And to the poster who suggested the "bite technique" works on softer dogs...as i explained, it should only be done on persistent dogs who are used to NO and will not react to correction. Ive performed this countless times on toy breeds up to giant breeds and never had a problem so i disagree with your comment.


This dog is 14 weeks old


----------



## ManniMancunian (May 27, 2009)

You all must be perfect dog handlers who never have any issues and this post has become a war zone because you dont understand my advice. 

You are ALL misunderstanding the bite, as i explained in my original post, it is not to be done in all cases and i would NEVER advise this technique in super aggresive cases....in Myas case, i advised her on the correct ways to try this technique as her JRT is not super aggresive. 
Ive dealt with Pits, Mastiffs of most types, Rotties, Terriers of most types, and nearly all other breeds you can think of from toy to giant, i have NEVER had problems with my techniques and have NEVER EVER had owners who have not been able to accomplish the desired affects. I have 100% success with my behaviour techniques and aswell as studying my advanced Cannine phsychology, i have a degree in human phschology so beleive you me, i know what im talking about. The replies you have all posted give proof to the pudding that this country is full of dog owners who are not willing to see that there are other methods other than the ones you try for yourself. Its a damn shame this has had to get so persoanl and i feel sorry for your dogs for having such biased, unstable and non-educated handlers :dita:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

ManniMancunian said:


> Hi Maya. What a lovely puppy, he looks so cute.
> Your problem is a very urgent matter seeing as u have children, but unfortunately it isn't as simple as throwing out a quick answer as there seems to be under-lying factors that i suspect you have not mentioned. For him to be chewing and nipping you he obviously does not see you as the alpha, which is very important that he does. By nature he is not a dominant breed and would love nothing more than to take the follower position as apposed to the position he holds at the moment.
> Firstly, the 2 key factors to controlling an un-stable dogs behavior is consistency and timing, n that goes for any un-wanted behavior trait imaginable. If you were not consistent and timely with your corrections when he first started nipping and chewing, that is probably why he still continues that behavior.
> It is imperative that you have the correct energy around your dog and the walking and lead chewing issue may be as simple as how you project your energy on walks....in other words, if you don't enjoy walking him and get frustrated when you have to go on walks, he will pick up on that weak energy and that will cause him to react with un-stable behavior, i.e the dominant lead chewing and growling.
> ...


Is this a wind up???


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

ManniMancunian said:


> Oh my, i think ill stop doing what i do just because your FRIENDS have laughed at my post :thumbup:
> 
> And the "energy" i refer to is a fact, its not my opinion. Approach an unwanted behaviour with the wrong energy and you are doomed from the start, its not just coz Cesar says so, its a fact and is how Dog Phsycology is taught and trained.
> 
> The "bite" is not a bite with aggression, that would cause further issues. If executed correctly and at the right time, it is affective 100% regardless of the breed. If you are in the wrong frame of mind i.e, you feel inside that your technique will fail, IT WILL FAIL and you are back to square one, simple! Its a fact that this technique is the most affective out of any general technique in existence. To say im a Cesar wannabee is childish, if his techniques dont work, the dog psychology education system would not have adopted the ways he uses. :thumbsup:


You said it here yourself IF executed correctly and at the right time and therefore i fail to see how you can advise someone to do this method correctly over a forum and if used incorrectly the person could end up with a more serious issue than simple puppy mouthing.

Therefore i think it is extremely irresponsible to recommend this method.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

read his profile and you will see who is unstable  :crying:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

ManniMancunian said:


> You all must be perfect dog handlers who never have any issues and this post has become a war zone because you dont understand my advice.
> 
> You are ALL misunderstanding the bite, as i explained in my original post, it is not to be done in all cases and i would NEVER advise this technique in super aggresive cases....in Myas case, i advised her on the correct ways to try this technique as her JRT is not super aggresive.
> Ive dealt with Pits, Mastiffs of most types, Rotties, Terriers of most types, and nearly all other breeds you can think of from toy to giant, i have NEVER had problems with my techniques and have NEVER EVER had owners who have not been able to accomplish the desired affects. I have 100% success with my behaviour techniques and aswell as studying my advanced Cannine phsychology, i have a degree in human phschology so beleive you me, i know what im talking about. The replies you have all posted give proof to the pudding that this country is full of dog owners who are not willing to see that there are other methods other than the ones you try for yourself. Its a damn shame this has had to get so persoanl and i feel sorry for your dogs for having such biased, unstable and non-educated handlers :dita:


We had someone on here a while back who claimed to be a vet, they weren't
I've never heard as much rubbish as this in my life


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ManniMancunian said:


> You all must be perfect dog handlers who never have any issues and this post has become a war zone because you dont understand my advice.
> 
> You are ALL misunderstanding the bite, as i explained in my original post, it is not to be done in all cases and i would NEVER advise this technique in super aggresive cases....in Myas case, i advised her on the correct ways to try this technique as her JRT is not super aggresive.
> Ive dealt with Pits, Mastiffs of most types, Rotties, Terriers of most types, and nearly all other breeds you can think of from toy to giant, i have NEVER had problems with my techniques and have NEVER EVER had owners who have not been able to accomplish the desired affects. I have 100% success with my behaviour techniques and aswell as studying my advanced Cannine phsychology, i have a degree in human phschology so beleive you me, i know what im talking about. The replies you have all posted give proof to the pudding that this country is full of dog owners who are not willing to see that there are other methods other than the ones you try for yourself. Its a damn shame this has had to get so persoanl and i feel sorry for your dogs for having such biased, unstable and non-educated handlers :dita:


Very narrow minded of you there.

Its psychology btw. Just so you know.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

ManniMancunian said:


> You all must be perfect dog handlers who never have any issues and this post has become a war zone because you dont understand my advice.
> 
> You are ALL misunderstanding the bite, as i explained in my original post, it is not to be done in all cases and i would NEVER advise this technique in super aggresive cases....in Myas case, i advised her on the correct ways to try this technique as her JRT is not super aggresive.
> Ive dealt with Pits, Mastiffs of most types, Rotties, Terriers of most types, and nearly all other breeds you can think of from toy to giant, i have NEVER had problems with my techniques and have NEVER EVER had owners who have not been able to accomplish the desired affects. I have 100% success with my behaviour techniques and aswell as studying my advanced Cannine phsychology, i have a degree in human phschology so beleive you me, i know what im talking about. The replies you have all posted give proof to the pudding that this country is full of dog owners who are not willing to see that there are other methods other than the ones you try for yourself. Its a damn shame this has had to get so persoanl and i feel sorry for your dogs for having such biased, unstable and non-educated handlers :dita:


Thanks for that, ta ra then


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Very narrow minded of you there.
> 
> Its psychology btw. Just so you know.


its rubbish:biggrin5:


----------



## ManniMancunian (May 27, 2009)

rona said:


> This dog is 14 weeks old


Fully understood Rona but regardless of the age of this particular case, you cant let them continue with that behaviour until they become old enough to be disciplined, that would be a stupid approach. 
13 weeks old is old enough be exhibiting correct "dog" behaviour, so correction is not a problem. It aint like im suggesting to swing it round by the tail or rub its nose in **** 

I never ever have a problem with my clients and have never had any issues with further aggression as i know what to advise and the right timing for techniques. People ask for advice here but then get on the defensive when its passed over a forum. I do my best to give the advice where i cannot see and meet a disgruntled handler.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

ManniMancunian said:


> Fully understood Rona but regardless of the age of this particular case, you cant let them continue with that behaviour until they become old enough to be disciplined, that would be a stupid approach.
> 13 weeks old is old enough be exhibiting correct "dog" behaviour, so correction is not a problem. It aint like im suggesting to swing it round by the tail or rub its nose in ****
> 
> I never ever have a problem with my clients and have never had any issues with further aggression as i know what to advise and the right timing for techniques. People ask for advice here but then get on the defensive when its passed over a forum. I do my best to give the advice where i cannot see and meet a disgruntled handler.


But that is the point i am trying to make is that this is a forum so you cannot really advise right timing or technique over the internet therefore i don't think it is very responsible to give that sort of advice Do you??


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

christine c said:


> Is this a wind up???


yes its a wind up read his profile you will laugh


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

It's amazing what skill's you can down load off the net I'm a dr now line up i'll treat all your dog bite's oh i forgot that's a load of bull isn't it. now i want blob's for thinking of that all by myself! where are the men in white coat's when you want them:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Dont feel sorry my dogs there happy as muck and have never been bitten :thumbup:
You say were all good proof that this country if full of dog owners who are not willing to see otheres methods...but im afraid to say your the only one in my eyes who cant eccept others peoples views..


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

i see you true coulers shining through


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

I haven't insulted you or picked you up on spelling but i am still waiting for a reply and yes i am currenly dealing with a very grumpy 6 month old cocker spaniel who isn't that keen on my 5 year old.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

No one picked on your spelling  i guess you dont like it when others have their own views..
If we have dogs that have problems we train them in a NORMAL way..
and as for earning £6 hour were did you get that from


----------



## ManniMancunian (May 27, 2009)

borderer said:


> yes its a wind up read his profile you will laugh


Wind up????? Its meant to be fun for gods sake. Im 28, i work in media as a PA and have 2 boys aged 7 and 4..........was that more interesting than my funny bio?????? I think not. Good god i thought coming here would be more beneficial for my education as advice and tips from others is always useful, maybe im wrong. Its like you're al against me when you have no right to judge others based on words on a computer screen. And suggesting ive downloaded info off the net to advise people on is daft. I love animals, especially dogs, more than any of you toy breed owners could ever understand. My aim is to help as many people as i can with what i know will work as im sure were all sick of dogs being re-homed due to ignorant owners, if you dont think my advice will help, then ignore it, but dont post attacking comments when you dont know **** about what youre saying.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Whats wrong with being a toy breed owner??
I own and show chinese cresteds becuase they a toy breed does that mean i know nothing??
I also have an italion spinoni does that mean im better as hes not a toy breed
your posts really confuse me


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

ManniMancunian said:


> Wind up????? Its meant to be fun for gods sake. Im 28, i work in media as a PA and have 2 boys aged 7 and 4..........was that more interesting than my funny bio?????? I think not. Good god i thought coming here would be more beneficial for my education as advice and tips from others is always useful, maybe im wrong. Its like you're al against me when you have no right to judge others based on words on a computer screen. And suggesting ive downloaded info off the net to advise people on is daft. I love animals, especially dogs, more than any of you toy breed owners could ever understand. My aim is to help as many people as i can with what i know will work as im sure were all sick of dogs being re-homed due to ignorant owners, if you dont think my advice will help, then ignore it, but dont post attacking comments when i dont know what i am talking about .


....................................................


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

ManniMancunian said:


> Wind up????? Its meant to be fun for gods sake. Im 28, i work in media as a PA and have 2 boys aged 7 and 4..........was that more interesting than my funny bio?????? I think not. Good god i thought coming here would be more beneficial for my education as advice and tips from others is always useful, maybe im wrong. Its like you're al against me when you have no right to judge others based on words on a computer screen. And suggesting ive downloaded info off the net to advise people on is daft. I love animals, especially dogs, more than any of you toy breed owners could ever understand. My aim is to help as many people as i can with what i know will work as im sure were all sick of dogs being re-homed due to ignorant owners, if you dont think my advice will help, then ignore it, but dont post attacking comments when you dont know **** about what youre saying.


I am still waiting for a reply to my polite and perfectly reasonable question.

To suggest people on here don't know what they are talking about because they don't like your methods is exactly the same as you are accusing them of, there are people on here with HUGE and valuable experience and knowledge.

There is more than one way to skin a cat (or train a dog)


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

i can see this going no where on a fast track,
THREAD CLOSED


----------

